# Surf fishing



## RP03 (Jan 29, 2021)

I'll be moving to Pensacola this upcoming August to attend the University of West Florida and i'm wondering what the best species of fish to fish for is off of the beach? Also what times of year is best to fish saltwater? I'm also wondering on how good the freshwater bass fishing is in Pensacola? Any spot recommendations for freshwater or saltwater? I appreciate it!!!


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

This might help for the salty side.






Panhandle Monthly Fishing Forecast


Fishing Information for Panama City, Destin, Navarre and Northwest Florida.




halfhitch.com


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

RP03 said:


> I'll be moving to Pensacola this upcoming August to attend the University of West Florida and i'm wondering what the best species of fish to fish for is off of the beach? Also what times of year is best to fish saltwater? I'm also wondering on how good the freshwater bass fishing is in Pensacola? Any spot recommendations for freshwater or saltwater? I appreciate it!!!


If you want to try your hand at pier fishing at the beach instead of just surf fishing, you'll have a shot at king mackerel, spanish mackerel, bonito, blackfin tuna, redfish, jack Crevelle, mahi mahi, etc.


----------



## JSpooney junior (Aug 26, 2020)

When surf fishing you will mainly target pompano in the spring time, however, you can catch many other species like redfish, whiting, spanish mackeral, etc. In regards to time of year, there is always something to catch in the saltwater. Go to a local tackle shop and ask whats been biting and where.


----------



## RP03 (Jan 29, 2021)

Do y'all know if using any large artificial lures off the beach like poppers or large swim baits work? or do most people fish with live bait or cut bait?


----------



## JSpooney junior (Aug 26, 2020)

RP03 said:


> Do y'all know if using any large artificial lures off the beach like poppers or large swim baits work? or do most people fish with live bait or cut bait?


For pompano you can throw a pompano jig (available at most tackle shops). If you wanna target reds then a gulp shrimp works well. If you wanna catch a spanish, use a gotcha lure.


----------



## RP03 (Jan 29, 2021)

JSpooney junior said:


> For pompano you can throw a pompano jig (available at most tackle shops). If you wanna target reds then a gulp shrimp works well. If you wanna catch a spanish, use a gotcha lure.


Thanks man!!


----------



## TBAR_94 (Aug 6, 2020)

RP03 said:


> Do y'all know if using any large artificial lures off the beach like poppers or large swim baits work? or do most people fish with live bait or cut bait?


I have caught a ton of bluefish and a few redfish surf fishing with poppers or top water Mirradine or Spooks. if you just want to catch fish there’s tons of ladyfish that hit in the surf on top when water temps are really warm. Bluefish have serious teeth so I tend to use at least 30lb leader if they are around.

I think the easiest surf lure is a basic spoon in the 1-2 ounce range so it sinks. Redfish, bluefish, Spanish, even Bonita will hit it. I have fished a few swim baits but in the warmer months they get torn up fast by blues and ladyfish. When the wind isn’t bad and the surf is calm bucktails work well too.


----------



## gdfrontman (Apr 22, 2021)

Ronb said:


> This might help for the salty side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's another here: Pensacola Beach Surf Fishing Calendar


----------

